# Need to find alternative to "Baker's Unsweetened bakers squares" for recipe



## chocl8lvr (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm sorry to ask another question but as I get more experienced I will be a very active contributing member as I am in my other professional forums.  Much thanks in advance for any help you can provide!

I'm on a mission to find a less expensive way of making my recipe that calls for a lot of Kraft's Baker's Unsweetened baking chocolate squares.  These say they are all natural 100% cacao with  7g fat, 4.5g from sat fat, 4g total carbs, 2g dietary fiber & 2g protein. 

I would love to keep using this product but I need 50-500lbs of it at a time so these 8oz boxes aren't cutting it.  Would they sell in bulk or in seconds? 

I'm also confused as to cacao vs cocoa powder.  This is going to be made into a thick fudge sauce.  The other ingredients besides the original chocolate squares are water, sugar, light corn syrup, salt, butter & vanilla (and 3 secret ingredients I won't mention). 

So, what powder could I use to replace the unsweetened chocolate?  I figure that I will need to add butte, oil or something of that nature - what about cocoa/cacao butter as the oil base?

I'm also concerned about alkalized or dutch processed powders, which is the kind that I want? 

So, can anyone give me any pointers here on what I should do?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I bake american recipes in italy, where there are not any of the same products (that baking chocolate you describe doesn;t exist here).  I usually just substitute the cheapest 50% - 60% cocoa chocolate that i can find that's not milk chocolate.  But since for eating i like 72% chocolate, i usually have that on hand and it usually works fine.  You're making fudge sauce, so it's even more forgiving than cakes. 

I've found that cocoa (which is cocoa powder) that's called for can always be replaced with european cocoa.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You should probably try buying this chocolate in bulk. You can obtain 5 kilo slabs of unsweetened chocolate from quite a few chocolate manufacturers. Callebaut has a good quality one that you will find is better than the Bakers' brand.

Peters (owned by Nestle) also makes a 5 kilo bulk slab as do several others. 

When scaling a recipe up to the proportions you describe, I'd avoid making major changes and adjustments such as substituting cocoa for the solid chocolate. Achieving your original texture, flavor and mouth-feel will be more complicated than just adding more butter or cream to compensate for the reduced fat in the cocoa.

It's tricky enough achieving the same end result even when you are using identical ingredients. Making significant structural changes can cost you A LOT of money in the development process.


----------

